

Is This What Innovation Looks Like? - fizl
http://www.citylab.com/design/2014/12/is-this-what-innovation-looks-like/383695/

======
brianstorms
The first comment on the article's page is interesting. I wonder if the
building is acting like a Faraday cage and blocking cellphone signals.

As for the question posed in the title, no, this is what politics looks like.
This is what happens when developers get together with investors and
politicians and tech startups and they all decide they want to renovate an
area of town and build some new building and bring in a bunch of companies
that generate jobs and tax revenue and, happily, provide a place for media
photo ops with the dignitaries -- it all looks good, it makes everybody look
good, but what has come out of this place so far?

Innovation is not real estate development, it's not a building, it's not
politics. If the teams inside this center create new technologies, new ways of
doing things, optimizing existing ways, then perhaps there's innovation.

Otherwise it's just a political/media buzzword.

